# ISPConfig 3: E-Mail Sammeldienst



## nofreak (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, welches ich nicht so recht lösen kann:

Server (Extern), mit unterschiedlichen Domänen (Web und Mail), ISPConfig 3 installiert und aktuell ...

Server (Intern) mit lokalem Mail-Server, der über den E-Mail Sammeldienst bestimmte E-Mails vom externen Server abruft und auf die internen Postfächer verteilt (IMAP-Server)

Nach einem ISPCOnfig Update vom externen Server finde ich im Log von /var/log/mail.log folgende Probleme:

Jul 24 09:40:45 528 pop3d: LOGIN, user=bestellungen@XXXX.de, ip=[::ffff:91.8.193.36], port=[58522]
Jul 24 09:40:45 528 pop3d: LOGOUT, user=bestellungen@XXX.de, ip=[::ffff:91.8.193.36], port=[58522], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=18, sent=96, time=0
Jul 24 09:40:46 528 pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, user=bestellungen@XXX.de, ip=[::ffff:91.8.193.36]
[...]
Jul 24 09:40:57 528 pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, user=webmaster@XXX.de, ip=[::ffff:91.8.193.36]

Problematisch sind die LOGIN FAILED ... Die E-Mail bestellungen@ funktioniert. Also ich kann dort was hinschicken und erhalte die auch so zugeteilt im internen Server Postfach ...

Webmaster@ habe ich im Sammeldienst mittlerweile deaktiviert, wird trotzdem noch "irgendwie" abgerufen...

Was mir noch auffiel:
Nach dem Update des externen Servers musste ich alle E-Mail Zugangsdaten "ändern" ... Warum weiß ich nicht. Nur stellte ich fest, dass kein Kunde mehr auf sein E-Mail Postfach zugreifen konnte. Erst nach einem "Zurücksetzen" der Passwörter ging es wieder. (War die schnellste Lösung) ...

Ich habe schon die dbispconfig Datenbank nach "doppelten" Einträgen durchsucht ... Fehlanzeige (sowohl intern als auch extern)

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp, woran das liegen könnte?

Danke und Gruß
NoFreak


----------



## nofreak (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

nochmal als Ergänzung:

Also wenn ich den internen Server herunterfahre (den mit dem E-Mail Sammeldienst), dann ist auf den externen Ruhe, dass heißt: Keine E-Mails werden mehr abgerufen. Heißt also auch im Klartext, dass kein anderer Server irgendwie von innen her mit falschen Daten die Postfächer abruft.

Deaktiviere ich z.B. die webmaster@-E-Mail, dann bleiben weiterhin die LOGIN FAILED Einträge erhalten:

Jul 24 12:20:57 528 pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, user=webmaster@XXX.de, ip=[::ffff:91.8.193.37]

Ich kann mir im Moment diesen Fehler nicht erklären ...

Gruß
NoFreak


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2013)

Ist der interne Server auch ispconfig3?



> Was mir noch auffiel:
> Nach dem Update des externen Servers musste ich alle E-Mail Zugangsdaten "ändern" ... Warum weiß ich nicht. Nur stellte ich fest, dass kein Kunde mehr auf sein E-Mail Postfach zugreifen konnte. Erst nach einem "Zurücksetzen" der Passwörter ging es wieder. (War die schnellste Lösung) ...


Wahrscheinlich war da vorher eine sehr alte ISPConfig Version drauf und es wurden viele Updates übersprungen? Dann kann es sein dass das login Feld in der mail_user leer war, dort steht bei neuen Versionen entweder die emailadresse drin oder ansonsten der alternative login.


----------



## nofreak (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo Till,

also beim internen Server ist ebenfalls ISPConfig 3 drauf.

Und beim Update vom externen hast Du recht. War eine recht frühe 3er Version. War mutig gewesen und habe einige Versionen übersprungen. Passe beim nächsten Mal mehr auf ;-)

Das ursprüngliche Problem mit dem fehlerhaften LOGINs durch den Sammeldienst besteht auch noch immer ...

Danke und Gruß
NoFreak


----------



## nofreak (25. Juli 2013)

Achso: Auf dem internen wie auch auf dem externen ist ISPConfig in der Version 3.0.5.2 ...


----------

